# "Listen" Magazine



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I would commend to anyone interested in developing a working knowledge of classical music to subscribe to a new magazine called "Listen" which bills itself as, "America's bimonthly magazine about classical music in our daily lives." I subscribe to it, and believe it is a very worthwhile venture. So far, in the first few issues, it has not plumbed previously unknown depths of insight into great music, but it is a very good magazine, and is not as "advanced" as "Gramaphone" which requires a great deal more effort to get through, and is suited more to the someone with a lot of musical knowledge. Try "Listen" and you will gain a lot of interesting knowledge in an easy format, or keep up with is happening on the classical music scene.


----------

